# ? true size or feed



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Please correct me if I'm wrong. So in Africa the boer goats mainly browse and they still want maximum meat production.
So wouldn't we want animals (for breeding not counting like show wethers) that gain the most muscle on the least amount of 'extras'. Extra meat maker grains for example.

Side question what are people seeing for the average size nice buck at the withers height wise? As well as how do you handle your big bucks during rut? One guy here local had two very nice bucks, one of the two of them cornered and slammed him into a fence (he's not a small many by any means) he took the 45 from his side and shot him.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do we know for sure in SA they never get grained? eta not to dispute that.

As for bucks my only experience has been with a few. It depends on temperament & handling.
Ive always been able to handle them in rutt; they were taught early on to respect the human's space & what "GET BACK!" means.
Then again I never get between him & his ladies, never turn my back & always watch body language.
My mature guy was up in the 300# range; just a wild guesstimet. And a big baby.
Four (son of RNSH Mr Rich) is probaby around 150 at 15 mos, maybe more.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine is around 300 lbs. he is around 36" + at the withers. His head is even with my shoulders (I'm 5'2"). The last few have been close to the same. My bucks are not pets. I won't buy a boer buck that is friendly. I want them calm enough to come to grain but not so calm that they don't back away when I go to it. By keeping these standards, I have never had one challenge me. My buck kids aren't handled and I do not give the bucks treats. IMO, they have greater potential to become pushy when you do that type thing.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I can see that. My ND boy was very playful in your face, but now he thinks he can push you around and has to have who's boss reminders. 
Nancy, do you leave him with his ladies all year? Or just a month during breeding?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just during breeding season. Even then, only two or three at at a time.
With our "new" buck the wether pushed him around too much (he outweighs Four by a couple hundred lbs) so I put an old doe in with him who hasnt conceived for 2 years.
After that I think I'll throw in one of his wethered sons.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Previously we had the buck in w/ the girls (lack of buck area) from Aug until Jan when we sold him. He wasn't bad, except when I went to take him from his girls for feet etc. 
Before getting another buck, at somepoint I'd like 2, a new boy area is going to be built. I'm trying to figure the best way to take one boy to one girl for breeding s(ince there's be one boy area and one girl area- and I'd have one buck breed x girl and the other breed y girl).
Ideas?


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

My bucks are about 300 plus pounds, horned and I have never had an issue with them. At a young age I trained them to lead and whenever they would get tough or act like they wanted to fight I would flank them and throw them on the ground like a calf. Now that they are big if I have to trim feet I just throw them down and they lay there like a big puppy dog. In addition I move all my goats with a dog so even during the rut they remember to respect me and the dog.


----------

